# Malinois Scam Ads on Marketplaats.nl



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm not sure what forum folder to put this in: 

I discovered that someone had stolen a couple photos from my web site of Malinos and was pretending to sell them (I'm guessing sell as the ads are in Flemish) on the Dutch site: www.marktplaats.nl If the scammer is using dogs from US web sites, he's probably been doing the same with dog sites in Europe. http://link.marktplaats.nl/192739074 and the other ad that uses one of my photos: http://link.marktplaats.nl/192737888 The guy advertising is Bartje. Also, this is the same guy that was advertising "Enig" NVBK dog before at stud, puppies and also for sale.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Is he trying to pass those dogs off as the ones hes selling? Or is he just using generic malinois pictures to sell dogs he really has? He is advertising to a local market that can easily come over to his house and take a look, rather than marketing to people across the continent or the waters.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't read Flemish, but I know when he was advertsing "Enig" he used the dog's photos and said the dog was for sale for $3500 EURO$.

He used my "Dexter" photo and this is what the ad says: MECHELSE HERDER REU 11.MAANDEN GOEDE BEET SPORTHOND !!!! OF SUPER BEWAKINGSHOND SUPER MOOIE HOND TEL 0032487606085 








Can you read what it says?

Also, he used a head shot of "Oslo", FRIII a male that I purchased and imported years ago, but no longer own in this ad:

MECHELSE HERDER REU 2.JAAR ZEER SOCAAIL EN EERLIJKE HOND SUPER HOND VOOR BEWAKING !!! GOEDE BEET SCHOT VAST 9.MM MOOIE HOND SUPER HOND VOOR BEWAKING !!! TEL 0032487606085


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Also, if he is marketing to a local market why would he search USA Malinois sites and steal photos?...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Also, if he is marketing to a local market why would he search USA Malinois sites and steal photos?...


I have no idea. But not a whole lot of foreigners are going to visit marktplaats.nl or be able to read what the advertisement says. So, I am kinda confused what the guys deal is if he's trying to sell to people that read marktplaats.nl and will come pick the dog up in person. Nobody is going to pay him to fly the dog from Belgium to Holland, and outside of that region, nobody uses marktplaats.nl to read dutch ads. Perhaps someone should give him a call and ask what he's using other peoples photos for.



> MECHELSE HERDER REU 11.MAANDEN GOEDE BEET SPORTHOND !!!! OF SUPER BEWAKINGSHOND SUPER MOOIE HOND TEL 0032487606085


Means: Belgian Malinois Male, 11 months old, good bite. Sport dog!!!! Or super guard dog. Super nice dog. Tel 0032blablabla.



> MECHELSE HERDER REU 2.JAAR ZEER SOCAAIL EN EERLIJKE HOND SUPER HOND VOOR BEWAKING !!! GOEDE BEET SCHOT VAST 9.MM MOOIE HOND SUPER HOND VOOR BEWAKING !!! TEL 0032487606085


Malinois Male, 2 years old. Very social and a stable dog. Super dog for guarding. Good bite, not gun shy with 9mm. Very nice dog for guarding. Tel 0032blablabla.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

My husband Ron is talking with him right now and explaining to remove our photos. The guy speaks very little Engilsh and no French so it is slow. Ron is explaining and he is understanding to remove our photos.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

If necessary I can translate text/email for you.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the offer. He understood and he said that his son just surfed the internet using "google" and grabbed photos to use in their ads because they didn't have photos of the dogs they are planning to sell yet..


----------

